# Encender leds en secuencia con un 7490



## susi2603 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hola, necesito encender los leds haciendo uso del contador 7490, obtuve la tabla la verdad y todo para saber cuales entradas se  deben utilizar para encender cada led. es decir:

el led 0 se enciende al principio cuando las cuatro salidas estan en 0
el led 1 se enciende cuando las salida A esta en 1 y todas las demas en 0.

asi sucesivamente, para algunos casos necesito encender un led cuando se enciendas la salida A y B por ejemplo, coloque compuertas logicas (AND) pero no funcionan, las salidas estan activas pero el la salida del AND no se activa.

y si logro arreglar q prendan los leds luego debo de mantener encendidos los leds anteriores.
no se si m explico bien aki esta el circuito en livewire y un foto con la tabla de la verdad del 7490

osea asi como esta deberia de encerderse los leds en secuencia cada que ves q me oprime el plsador pero ni siquiera eso lo hace me parece q el problema esta con las compuertas la verdad es q me esta volviendo loca y ya no se q hacer ayuda porfa.

lo intente con un 4017 encienden perfectamentamente en secuencia pero no se quedan encendidos implementes  compuertas OR para lograr esto pero de nuevo tengo problemas con las compuertas

espero me puedan ayudar gracias de ante mano


----------



## retrofit (Sep 3, 2011)

susi2603 dijo:


> Hola, necesito encender los leds haciendo uso del contador 7490, obtuve la tabla la verdad y todo para saber cuales entradas se  deben utilizar para encender cada led. es decir:
> 
> el led 0 se enciende al principio cuando las cuatro salidas estan en 0
> el led 1 se enciende cuando las salida A esta en 1 y todas las demas en 0.
> ...



Estás mezclando tecnología TTL con CMOS.
Cambia el 4081 por un 74LS08 y funcionará, lo he comprobado.
Mira  el CI 74LS42 es un decoder 4 a 10, conectas las salidas del 74LS90 a este integrado y te va conectando una de las 10 salidas en funCión de los datos de entrada.
Saludos.


----------



## susi2603 (Sep 3, 2011)

muchisimas gracias ambas ideas funcionaron. adjunto las dos por si alguien quiere verlas.

voy a abusar un poco mas y preguntar como hago para que las luces se queden prendidas cuandas lleguen a 10 en lugar de reiniciarse.

y q la cuenta solo comience si se le da a un boton o pulsador de resetear. estaba pensando con un 555 pero honestamente no se mucho sobre ellos y no consegui suficiente informacion en la red.

sera q pueden ayudarme de nuevo xfa


----------



## clocko (Sep 3, 2011)

realice unas modificaciones a tu circuito para que se pueda hacer eso que necesitas, para inciar y pausar le añadi un flip flop 74ls73 con un boton y ambas salidas a una compuerta and y para realizar el reset agregue un boton con resistencias pulldown para generar el estado necesario para poner las salidas a cero, para pausar cuando llegue a la ultima salida utilice otra compuerta and.

te paso tambien otro circuito que hace lo mismo pero con un solo integrado que es el 74ls273 que es un flip flop tipo d de 8 salidas te paso la imagen del circuito y una simulacion en circuitmaker

Ver el archivo adjunto 59180


----------



## susi2603 (Sep 4, 2011)

te lo agradesco de verdad... me salvaste la vida con tus ayudas


----------



## susi2603 (Sep 6, 2011)

sabes que con el que reset q disiñaste hcuando lo reseteo se queda como pequedo y entonces las luces se empiecan a encender solas sin activar el pulsador. he estado pensando en sustituir el 7490 por el 4017 ya tengo un circuito montado pero el problema es q la logica de compuertas de nuevo me funciona sera q le puedes hechar un ojito para ver porq no funciona?


----------



## clocko (Sep 7, 2011)

si quieres que al resetear el circuito se pause tambien aplica el reset tambien al flip flop,  te paso el circuito. una observacion, cuando un led siempre este encendido o una salida siempre sea 1 no hay necesidad de hacer tanta logica, solo se pone a vcc con una resistencia.

si tienes un circuito nuevo, intenta poner el circuito que ya llevas hecho para que todos puedamos verlo.

Este tema con el 4017 ya se habia tratado en otro post.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/secuencia-led-progresiva-sin-apagarse-al-final-62099/


se hizo con el 4017, pero la mejor opcion en lugar del 4017 fue mejor el 4015 que es para eso...


----------



## susi2603 (Sep 8, 2011)

revise el que me dices pero no fue necesario cambiarlo ya logre acomodarlo como lo necesito muchisimas gracias sin tu ayuda nunca hubiera encontrado el problema


----------



## eldulce1000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro necesito que me apoyen lo que necesito es hacer secuenciales de 8 10 o 16 y que al enciendan uno por uno y que queden encendidos hasta el ultimo y luego se resetee y ademas que encienda cada salida mas de 30 leds
lo hice con un 555 como generador de pulsos y un contador 4017 pero solo enciende y se apaga el otro  no se si me dejo entender


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2011)

eldulce1000 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro necesito que me apoyen lo que necesito es hacer secuenciales de 8 10 o 16 y que al enciendan uno por uno y que queden encendidos hasta el ultimo y luego se resetee y ademas que encienda cada salida mas de 30 leds
> lo hice con un 555 como generador de pulsos y un contador 4017 pero solo enciende y se apaga el otro  no se si me dejo entender



Busca en el Foro, existen varios proyectos similares.

CD4070 + Diodos


----------

